# College



## mf2014 (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a 3.8 overall GPA, a 20 on the SAT and tons of extracurricular, but I'm so scared I'm not going to get into the college that I want.
What should I do??? What can I do?
Are there any good colleges that will want me?
Please help I'm worried :sad:


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

On a scale of what things you should worry about, this ranks lower than stepping in horse shit.

College is bullshit, anyway.

Don't get me started.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

*hugs*

I think it matters most what college(s) you are trying to get into. When you do apply to colleges, I would advise applying to a range of them. In other words, apply to one or two schools that, based on your credentials and what others have told you about the schools, you are almost a shoe-in to get into. Then pick two schools that you really like and that are more competitive, and give those applications everything you've got. Finally, if you have a school you badly want into but you're unsure about making the cut, you can still apply because you have a few 'safety schools' picked out where you are almost likely to get in.

My son is going to college this year. I don't remember his full SAT score, just that his English + Math (sans the writing) was only in the low 1200's or so, and he didn't even have as good a GPA as he could have gotten (he wasn't in the top 10% / 50 people in his class, because he was "bored" and didn't see the point). But he's attending an expensive liberal arts school about 90 minutes from home this year, which is where he wanted to go. He got into both schools he applied to, it was more a matter of financial aid than not getting in.

Basically, it all depends on where you want to go. If you've got your heart set on some competitive schools, you need to have a safety net of schools that you are willing to attend but that you can apply early to and make sure you're accepted, while the more competitive schools are still working themselves out.

There's not much more you can do aside from good Achievements/SATS, high grades, good class standing, a lot of extracurriculars, good references from a diverse crowd of adults, and decent essays on your application. They're looking for diversity and potential... someone who can contribute to the school and its name, just as you are looking for schools that can contribute to your plans.


----------



## Manunkind (Jan 2, 2012)

3.8 gpa which is comprised of what level of classes?

A college/university will take you. It may not be the one you want, however, that does not stop you from transferring out after a semester or a year. I always tell my interns to take as many as possible of their general core at community colleges and transfer them over to save money. Heck, if you do have to settle for community college, you will save money. So that is a better silver lining.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Slider said:


> On a scale of what things you should worry about, this ranks lower than stepping in horse shit.
> 
> College is bullshit, anyway.
> 
> Don't get me started.


Too bad this thread isn't about your beliefs concerning college, and is about OP's situation.


Apply to multiple colleges. Apply to your prestigious one that's your first pick, as well as a lower one that's guaranteed. Apply to your local community college. It can generally be cheap provided your GPA is high, and most courses transfer in the first year. GPA from high school is mostly irrelevant, provided it's about a 3/3.5. It's more about SAT/ACT and AP courses/extracurricular activities. You seem fine. I wouldn't worry, just apply to some high ranked, some low ranked, and your local colleges, s that you have options.


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

By 20 do you mean 2000? The PSAT gave you a two number score, the SAT gives you a score out of 2400.

Regarding colleges, I didn't do much in school, my cumulative GPA was like 3.78, I got a 2270 on my SAT, but a 35 on my ACT, and I had NO sports, just academic extracurricular, and I got into the school that I wanted to! It's all about essays and your test scores, man!


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

LOL college...


----------



## mf2014 (Jul 4, 2013)

this is fantastic ^


and thank you for all the help guys any suggestions for colleges and I meant a 2000 on the SAT and I got a 32 on the ACT


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

Are you a senior this September or have you recently graduated? 

Have you looked at state schools or anything? I can't believe that you've put no thought into college whatsoever.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

WolfStar said:


> Too bad this thread isn't about your beliefs concerning college, and is about OP's situation.
> 
> 
> Apply to multiple colleges. Apply to your prestigious one that's your first pick, as well as a lower one that's guaranteed. Apply to your local community college. It can generally be cheap provided your GPA is high, and most courses transfer in the first year. GPA from high school is mostly irrelevant, provided it's about a 3/3.5. It's more about SAT/ACT and AP courses/extracurricular activities. You seem fine. I wouldn't worry, just apply to some high ranked, some low ranked, and your local colleges, s that you have options.


Unfortunately, my beliefs echo the beliefs of thousands of college graduates world wide.

We are a collective. Not isolated instances.


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

mf2014 said:


> I have a 3.8 overall GPA, a 20 on the SAT and tons of extracurricular, but I'm so scared I'm not going to get into the college that I want.
> What should I do??? What can I do?
> Are there any good colleges that will want me?
> Please help I'm worried :sad:


A 20? I'm guessing that's a typo and will assume it's a 2000. 

Do you know WHY you wouldn't get in? If it's GPA, there's not much you could do I don't think - if it's test scores maybe you can retake?

That said, if you don't get into the place you want to get into, have you got any matches/safeties lined up? (I'm assuming the place you'd like to be in is a reach.) If not, try and find out what it is about the place you like, and find other colleges that are similar. There are plenty of ways to do this - one big one would be CollegeBoard's BigFuture search engine (is it called BigFuture? I can't remember), but there are others like College Confidential (that forum might help you)'s SuperMatch. I also found WiseChoice's search engine really helpful though it took quite a while to get all the information they needed. 

There are plenty of good colleges that would want you, definitely :happy:. I don't know if that helps, though, but if you need some more assistance/advice feel free to post/PM. Oh, and don't fall into the trap of thinking the only "good" colleges are Ivy Leagues: it's important to see how you fit at the places you're looking at, not what they say about you or themselves. You might find this helpful.


----------



## mf2014 (Jul 4, 2013)

Lazy Bear said:


> Are you a senior this September or have you recently graduated?
> 
> Have you looked at state schools or anything? I can't believe that you've put no thought into college whatsoever.


I am going to be a senior and I have thought about what colleges I want to go to I just don't know if they are within reach so alternatives would be good to have
I live in CA


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Well at least ya want to go to collage.....the thought of debt in that situation is keeping me at bay. There are lots of places to go, ever think of starting with community then going up.....its an option.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

If you can't get into that specific college you want, why don't you apply to a community college nearby and work your way up? Btw, many people change their plans and majors after some college experience. They may drop out of college, enroll in another college or program(career, technical, etc.), join the military, etc. Right now it may seem like a huge decision, but things are very likely to change in the future. Keep your head up and stay positive. ^^


----------



## mf2014 (Jul 4, 2013)

RandomNote said:


> Well at least ya want to go to collage.....the thought of debt in that situation is keeping me at bay. There are lots of places to go, ever think of starting with community then going up.....its an option.


my parents constantly make me feel like community college means you are a failure which I know isn't true, but I don't wanna disappoint them.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

mf2014 said:


> my parents constantly make me feel like community college means you are a failure which I know isn't true, but I don't wanna disappoint them.


You know i was like that too and even now still not hot on the idea of going to community collage first but its cheaper and with today's cost and talk that it may increase soon the cheaper way may be smarter. What can i say other than you shouldn't worry about disappointing them in the end(when your adult age) its your choice. Plus they're your parents they'll come around if you choose to go that way....maybe.

Anyway your choice in the matter blah blah blah ya get what i mean.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

mf2014 said:


> my parents constantly make me feel like community college means you are a failure which I know isn't true, but I don't wanna disappoint them.


Then are they foot the bill (or at least the difference) in what you'll pay in tuition compared going straight to a university?


----------



## mf2014 (Jul 4, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Then are they foot the bill (or at least the difference) in what you'll pay in tuition compared going straight to a university?


touche


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

mf2014 said:


> touche


If they're footing the bill, do what they want.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

I didn't get to take the entrance exam to my desired college when I started out applying for colleges/universities, so what I did was I enrolled in a university for one year and then I transferred to the university of my choice. It's time consuming, and a setback (read: MAJOR PAIN, I'm even more delayed than I initially thought), but it's all worth it because the subjects I'm taking are interesting enough, and my schedule allows ample free periods which is essential for my 'recharging' time. If your desired university/college allows for transferees (like mine), then I see nothing wrong with waiting a semester or two, provided that you're well darn eager to get into that school and into your favored program. :happy:


----------

